
The app boom is over - 20years
http://www.recode.net/2016/6/8/11883518/app-boom-over-snapchat-uber
======
BinaryIdiot
I'm surprised it took so long. Integrated experiences almost always trump
separate apps as far as user experiences go. I'm looking forward to more
consolidation.

------
Dralon
Am I wrong or this just shows that downloads of the big old apps that are
around since half a decade are slowing down/stagnating? It doesn't show any
number about evolution of apps download overall...

Actually also shows that more recent apps (uber, snapchat, AirBnB, Hulu, HBO)
is going up.

How does all this adds up to verify the claim of the headline? What did I miss
here? :/ Is that just yet another catchy/fishy HL?

